# FLR-M: Property Inspection Report, required or not?



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Those who are living in shared accommodation or with parents and have been granted FLR-M, did you submit a property inspection report or no?

I am not sure if I need to submit it or not with my FLR-M application.

Joppa? anyone?

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's not absolutely required but most people do, and it's recommended. Otherwise your application may be delayed as they start an investigation, or ask for a report.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

i.need.help said:


> Those who are living in shared accommodation or with parents and have been granted FLR-M, did you submit a property inspection report or no?
> 
> I am not sure if I need to submit it or not with my FLR-M application.
> 
> ...



The accommodation information you give is minimal and without more precise details difficult to give an opinion. 
As Joppa states a Property Survey is advisable especially if you occupy an HMO.


----------



## MR.AB (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi guys, i live in a shared flat with my wife and 2months year old baby.we rent a double room ensuite and share only kitchen with rest of the flat mates. Can we use this for my FLR-M. The tenancy agreement has both i and my wife's name on. Is there a room size required for us?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You live in shared accommodation.

How many other people live in the accommodation? How big is it? How many bedrooms? Living room?

No one can say whether where you live is adequate as we don't know anything about the accommodation.

Read the following carefully to see whether you have adequate accommodation:

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...tion-maa/maintenance-and-accommodation-maa--2


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

MR.AB said:


> Hi guys, i live in a shared flat with my wife and 2months year old baby.we rent a double room ensuite and share only kitchen with rest of the flat mates. Can we use this for my FLR-M. The tenancy agreement has both i and my wife's name on. Is there a room size required for us?


You occupy and HMO and from the brief description a Property Survey is required without doubt.
Depending on room space and the presence of a young baby, may create a problem if not now certainly within the very near future


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

MR.AB said:


> Hi guys, i live in a shared flat with my wife and 2months year old baby.we rent a double room ensuite and share only kitchen with rest of the flat mates. Can we use this for my FLR-M. The tenancy agreement has both i and my wife's name on. Is there a room size required for us?


https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...tion-maa/maintenance-and-accommodation-maa--2

12.1 Residential housing
The Housing Act 1985 contains statutory definitions of overcrowding in residential housing. The ECO should bear in mind, as Pakistan 2004 UKAIT 000066 says, that adequacy of accommodation must be assessed on an individual basis. It is not enough to equate adequacy with overcrowding.

A house is considered to be overcrowded if 2 persons aged 10 years or more of opposite sexes, who are not living together as husband and wife, must sleep in the same room. The Act also details the maximum number of people allowed for a given number of rooms or a given room floor area.

Account is taken only of rooms with a floor area larger than 50 square feet and rooms of a type used either as a living room or bedroom.

Rooms such as kitchens or bathrooms are excluded.

Under the Housing Act, the number of people sleeping in accommodation must not exceed the following:

Number of rooms	Maximum number of people allowed
1	2
2	3
3	5
4	7.5
5	10
Each additional room in excess of 5	An additional 2 people
For the purpose of the Act:

a child under 1 does not count as a person.
a child aged 1-10 years counts as only half a person.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

nyclon said:


> https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...tion-maa/maintenance-and-accommodation-maa--2
> 
> 12.1 Residential housing
> The Housing Act 1985 contains statutory definitions of overcrowding in residential housing. The ECO should bear in mind, as Pakistan 2004 UKAIT 000066 says, that adequacy of accommodation must be assessed on an individual basis. It is not enough to equate adequacy with overcrowding.
> ...



Yes, exactly the need for a Survey which can identify a number of issues relating to the condition, shared and facilities for the sole use of individual occupants along with other important features which effect general well-being of residents.
The fact a young baby is accommodated brings into question aspects of the accommodation which could be considered unsatisfactory even unsafe where a child is living. These are all issues a competent an experienced Surveyor will report, once an inspection takes place and is not something which can be theorised about.


----------



## MR.AB (Jan 3, 2017)

Very useful information. Thanks guys. So in your opinion using a shared flat is risky? It's a 4bedroom house and it has a couple in 1 room and individual each in 2 other rooms. My wife and i occupy the 4th room which has it's own toilet and bath inside. The room is big enough for our king size bed and space for our baby cot. My baby will be a year old the time we apply so she'll count as a half head according to your explanation. Do they look for overcrowding in the applicants room solely or the entire property. I plan moving to a 2bedroom in 2years before i apply for indefinite hopefully. But as at now I'm trying to see how best i can make the shared accomodation satisfactory to the ECO.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

MR.AB said:


> Very useful information. Thanks guys. So in your opinion using a shared flat is risky? It's a 4bedroom house and it has a couple in 1 room and individual each in 2 other rooms. My wife and i occupy the 4th room which has it's own toilet and bath inside. The room is big enough for our king size bed and space for our baby cot. My baby will be a year old the time we apply so she'll count as a half head according to your explanation. Do they look for overcrowding in the applicants room solely or the entire property. I plan moving to a 2bedroom in 2years before i apply for indefinite hopefully. But as at now I'm trying to see how best i can make the shared accomodation satisfactory to the ECO.



They are concerned with overcrowding of the whole property.


----------



## MR.AB (Jan 3, 2017)

Ok thank you. So 5.5 people living in a 4bedroom house is not overcrowded then as the housing act 1985 states the max for a 4bedroom is 7.5 people. Where in my application should i state 4 other people live in the house. Or the surveyor will state that in the inspection report? Do we need to provide information about the people living there as well. Thanks


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

MR.AB said:


> Ok thank you. So 5.5 people living in a 4bedroom house is not overcrowded then as the housing act 1985 states the max for a 4bedroom is 7.5 people. Where in my application should i state 4 other people live in the house. Or the surveyor will state that in the inspection report? Do we need to provide information about the people living there as well. Thanks


The Surveyor's Report will cover details of the size of property, number of people occupying, facilities shared, check the Property is Registered with the LA, if appropriate etc.


----------



## MR.AB (Jan 3, 2017)

Ok thanks very much for this information . Because i was beginning to think i should rent a studio flat just for this instead.


----------



## yma1111 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone can give me advice about whether I should get a property inspection or not. We live in a three bedroom flat with 2 full bathrooms (around 1,000 sq ft). My husband and I share the flat with my husband's brother (also the owner). I have a letter from the building manager that confirms the tenants (3), sqaure footage, and shows a floor plan. Should this be enough?


----------



## amyclark (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi

My spouse and I intend to live in a fairly large 4 bedroom house with her mum dad and brother. The property is owned by her parents and we will submit a letter from her parent stating we have full use of two bedrooms and a bathroom as well as welcome to live in the house free of charge, a council tax bill and copy of land registry form. The council tax shows the band of property i.e. value of property. Do you think we will need an additional Property Inspection Report?


----------

